# Duda con amplificador de rf para transmisor fm



## dalsaur (Ene 13, 2010)

Buenas, construi un mini transmisor fm ( microfono inalambrico ) y mi pregunta es, le puedo poner en la etapa de salida de la antena un Booster de rf eso que se utiliza para la antenas de aire de los tv, esto con el fin de aumentar la pontencia de salida;
sera que se puede


----------



## JOSIAN (Ene 14, 2010)

hola si puedes colocar un amplificador de rf en la etapa de salida de la antena oero ten cuidado porque una cosa es amplificar la potencia de la portadorea de señan y otra muy distinta amplificar la señal de audio que vas a enviar enbuida en la portadora te recomendaria antes de probar con un amplificador pruebae con solo colocarle una antena mas larga por lo general esos mic utilizan de 1/4 de onda aproximadamente 30 cm prueba con una de 1/2 60 cm aprox o de onda completa 1 mts de largo eso debe aumentar la potenmcia de salida y darte algo mas de alcance si es lo que persigues si no armale un amplificador de rf que incluya un pre de audio para que la señal pueda ser lo suficientemente potente como para que la portadora pueda transportarla espero  aver sido de ayuda para ti


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 14, 2010)

ok, JOSIAN, mi otra pregunta es por que si la antena dice en el esquema que debe ir en el Colector, por que no me funciona a si, para que funcione tengo que colocarle la antena  en el Positivo es decir en la resistencia de 4.7 K .. que podra ser.
le cambie algunas resisencia y trabaja a 12 volt.

La otra  es no poner un microfono si no poner un reproductor de cd, es decir para que el circuito funcione  como una radio estacion de poca cobertura, por eso es la idea de ponerle un Booster, y si le coloco un pre de adio al transmisor me jorara la señal teniendo en cuenta que le voy a inyectar sonido desede un reproductor de cd

Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## tiago (Ene 14, 2010)

A ver si puedes poner un poco mas claro el esquema del trasmisor,porque aunque algo se ve, no entiendo los valores de los componentes.
Por otra parte, si le metes sonido de un cd o algo parecido va a distorsionar un monton,debido a la impedancia de entrada del trasmisor.
Pon el esquema un poco mas claro por favor, para ver los valores.
Saludos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ene 14, 2010)

DALSAUR: Te paso una pag. donde se puede ver un esquema un tanto parecido al tuyo respecto a lo poco  que se ve tu esquema, la idea es que te fijes en como inyecta la señal del MP3, radio CD, etc. Yo estoy intentando hacer una cosa parecida a la tuya uso el esquema que te pase pero estoy investigando como aumentar la potencia de salida ( eso de ponerle una antena de 1m. tengo que probarlo).
Bueno espero que te sirva, y ya me contaras:

http://shufflehacks.blogspot.com/2005/12/build-your-own-imouse-fm-transmitter.html


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola, el esquema es el transmisor de JOSE PINO (http://www.josepino.com/circuits/ind...microphone.jpc) la idea es poner un booster de rf esos de tv para aumentar la cobertura se puede

 mi otra pregunta es por que si la antena dice en el esquema que debe ir en el Colector, por que no me funciona a si, para que funcione tengo que colocarle la antena en el Positivo es decir en la resistencia de 4.7 K .. que podra ser.

lolo2n3055, el transmisor esta super, me fije que en la base tiene un preset de 10K y un condesador de 1uf X 16 v se lo voy a adaptar al mio para que el sonido inyectado no se distorcione.
lolo2n3055, te cuento que el transmisor  lo tengo con una antena de unos 7 Mts y cubre una zona de unos 400 mts mas o menos, has la prueba con el circuito ponle altura a la antena y me comentas que distancia cubre

seme olvidaba recordales que lo adapte para que funcione a 12 v
el enlace de jose pino no funciona pero aqui esta este:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/micro-transmisor-fm-2609/


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ene 15, 2010)

Pero no solo te fijes en que en la base del transistor tiene un preset de 10K y un condensador de 1µf , si no que además lleva 2 condensadores de 1nF, y 2 resistencias de 2.7K y 10K, muy importante si no, no te funcionara.
Me has dejado alucinado con lo de la antena de 7m, es mas el mío no lleva ni siquiera antena, pero claro solo cubre uno 25m aprox. bueno probare con una telescópica de 1 m haber que pasa, ya te contare.
Bueno pongo foto del transmisor:



Debajo de la silicona esta la bobina.


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 15, 2010)

lolo2n3055, recuerda poner el circuito dentro de una caja metalica mi ra esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/circuitos-radio-caja-metalica-15100/ has la prueba de la antena de 1 mts y me cuentas 

saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ene 16, 2010)

No te creas....., que yo lo hice, y cada vez que metía el transmisor, se me iba la frecuencia. Probé hasta conectando la caja al negativo de la pila, y nada seguía el problema. Al final desesperado puse el transmisor en una caja de plástico bastante grande ya que hasta acercando la mano de perdía la frecuencia.
Bueno gracias por tu consejo.
Respecto a lo de la antena ya la estoy buscando, cuantito lo pruebe te cuento.
Saludos.


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 16, 2010)

si se te iba la frecuencia es por que como tu dices no le has puesto una antena ( un cable que salga de la caja metalica ) el mio lo tengo montada en una caja metalica lo que use fue una caja de unidad de cd que tenia y me funciona bien y estable, pero ya me decidi ha armar el circuito que tu armastes aver si le puedo sacar mas cobertura con la antena de 7 mts

saludos


----------



## JOSIAN (Ene 16, 2010)

hermano ya entendi lo que quieres aqui te describo una emisora de fm publicada en saber electronica que permite que conectes varias fuentes de audio y ademas tiene un alcance de 3km suerte que te aproveche


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 16, 2010)

ok. gracias JOSIAN, veo que tiene un mezclador de audio apenas consiga las transistores la construyo

saludos


----------



## JOSIAN (Ene 16, 2010)

de nada hermano para eso estamos suerte


----------

